# Going To Set Up A Fluval Edge



## fattail95 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi there!

I have recently taken up keeping tropical fish as a hobby, and I'm hooked. I want to move on to a nicer tank than the one I have now, and I would like your advice on how best to set up a Fluval Edge... I'll show you the things I plan on getting for the tank below.

*Fluval Edge*










This isn't my tank, but it will look similar!

*Aqua El Comfort Zone Heater*










Mine is the first or second one, about 50 watt

*Pura Filtration Pad*, I was advised this is better than stock filter media...










*New Lights*










I have purchased 2 of these, tech specs:

Socket: MR11
Lumen: 150
Cluster: 12X 5050 SMD LED
Voltage: 12V
Wattage: 2.5W
Colour: Day White (6000K-6500K)
Beam Angle: 120 Degree

I have decided on black gravel at the bottom of the tank and artificial plants as they make no waste, and don't detiorate, and I have a selection of ornaments.

Is there anythings else I need to set up this tank?

Thanks!

Benji.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

fattail95 said:


> ...artificial plants as they make no waste, and don't detiorate, and I have a selection of ornaments.


Ummm, In case you haven't noticed the tanks here go with live plants. If I was setting up and Edge like the one in the picture I would not hold back and use HC till my head exploded. I love the way the scapes look with HC in them...now if I could only get my corys to stop burying mine.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> Ummm, In case you haven't noticed the tanks here go with live plants.


I don't think that it's exclusive to live plants. It's encouraged though! 
If you'd like to start out with some easy(virtually no-fail) plants, give java ferns, and any form of Anubias a shot. 

Looking forward to see how this evolves.


----------



## fattail95 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, any advice on the fish I should stock in this tank, I was considering a male and female betta, but I don't want them to breed so that is probably out of the equation...


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

white cloud minnows, smaller tetras, there is a whole host of fish you could put in.
It's really up to you.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

See what a minor change does to aesthetics...
nice project, good luck.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Benji!

I highly, and I mean highly recamend using live plants. Several speices are very easy to take care of, and shouldn't produce large amounts of waste. With the light fixture you have now, I _believe_ that you fall under the low-light catagory. This means that with a few easy plants, and a tad of fertilizers you should be fine! I would suggest getting some java fern, _Anubias_ and maybe some _Cryptocornes_ when you start out. If you do not want to go into the "green" side of the hobby, that is fine! Just be warned, the site isn't called The Planted Tank for nothin'! roud:


For fauna, there are any number of fish that can do well in this size tank. Tetras, bettas, and (if you are a little ambitious) shrimp come to mind. 

If you would like a good forum that isn't totally plantedm, Aquaria Central would be a good place to check out.(http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/)

Again, welcome to the forum Benji and feel free to ask questions!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Be sure to drop by the official edge thread here on TPT on the nano tanks section.
Lots of mods, tips and tricks for the edge.
Welcome to TPT.

Oh and that tank seems like tuonor's.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

You could get a couple of varieties of shrimp and put them in there. I personally like blue tiger shrimp.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I would recommend reading: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/95967-official-edge-thread.html


----------

